
Calling from Gmail now in 38 languages - Uncle_Sam
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/08/calling-from-gmail-now-in-38-languages.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
Shenglong
Good progress, and let's hope it leads to Google Voice in more than just the
USA. Currently, to use my Google Voice in Canada, I need to reroute the number
through two other numbers - very frustrating...

------
estel
I hope that this is a precursor to Google Voice being rolled out
internationally.

